
Bitcoin’s Fork Turns into a Trident – Bitcoin Is Forking with Us Again - MasterTokens
http://www.cryptocoinstockexchange.com/bitcoins-fork-turns-into-a-trident-bitcoin-is-forking-with-us-again/
======
MasterTokens
This second fork is being referred to as Segwit2x.

